# Aquatic Life Fixtures



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone using any of the "*Aquatic Life T5 High Output Fixture with 4 - 39W Bulbs and 4 - 1W Lunar LED's - Built-in Digital Timer*" fixtures? If so... what do you think of it?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

have seen them advertised but don't know of anyone using them or even selling them


----------



## stranger69 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just got mine this weekend. Love it so far, just need to swap out the actinic bulbs. Love this thing, built in timer. 

No issues with it yet, knock on wood, but the fans are a tad loud for me. not annoyingly loud but I can hear them. 

Anything specific you want to know?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> have seen them advertised but don't know of anyone using them or even selling them


I think BA sells this line now.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I think BA sells this line now.


Yes they do, I bought 2 of the 48 inch 2x54 watt T5 HO lamps and love them....so do my plants!


----------

